# Far reaching?



## CiElBie (Mar 6, 2016)

I hear this a lot about far-reaching on the forequaters when in motion.
I have forgotten the correct term, but I'm talking about when a german shepherd is moving, a trot which allows for the legs to cover more distance in a single stride due to the front legs reaching further in front of the dog.


This apparently helps with endurance, and I'm not here to argue or say this doesn't, but I am wondering exactly how?


I instinctively think (without any knowledge on locomotion) this would result in a faster trot, but less endurance due to more effort needed per stride, but this is obviously not the case.


Could someone help me out? I want to understand more about locomotion 
Also, if I got the word for this wrong, I am sorry.


----------



## CiElBie (Mar 6, 2016)

For example, when you are jogging for long distances, you usually take shorter strides and go at a slower pace to conserve energy, but when you need to go faster, you take longer strides, but you run out of energy more quickly, don't you?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

buy the book Shawlein Fine Art & Purebred German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

carmspack said:


> buy the book Shawlein Fine Art & Purebred German Shepherd Dogs


Linda Shaw's book is great! Definitely a must for anyone wanting to understand the breed from a structural aspect. She actually has a portion of it available online for free.  Here is a link to it.
http://shawlein.com/wordpress/wp-co...ated-Standard-for-the-German-Shepherd-Dog.pdf


----------



## CiElBie (Mar 6, 2016)

carmspack said:


> buy the book Shawlein Fine Art & Purebred German Shepherd Dogs


I currently do not have the money to buy a book right now, I have plenty of books on structure I would love to buy, but I can't.


I will read the preview, and the book looks interesting!
I'll add the book to my list of books I will get when I have the money for it 
If you have any other books that could go on that list, please mention, I love learning this kind of thing!


----------

